# Sikh Videos!



## leroy (Jul 16, 2005)

Gurfateh

To all the readers. Many years ago I was given a video in English , intended for children , on the history of Baba Deep Singh Shaheed. All the children (Sikh & non-Sikh)thoroughly enjoyed watching this. Many went to Amritsar to pay homage to Baba Ji's Gurdwara. I beleive the narrator of this film was Bhupinder Singh. The Children have requested more videos of this nature since for many punjabi is not their first language. I am unable to locate more films since I do not have the details as to where this film was produced. Can anyone please assist in this matter? Your help will be much appreciated and will count towards promoting Gursikhi. I live in the U.K. in the London area.

Look forward to hearing from you soon.


WJWJF

Leroy


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 16, 2005)

Welcome Leroy 

You must checkout the following link. 
http://www.sahibzadey.com/


----------

